# Lil Froggy i found



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey all, found this guy croking away last night when there was rain. think its a marsh.


----------



## instar (Nov 4, 2004)

Amost certainly a striped marsh frog, cute little fella too, is that the underside of your boot threatening oblivian?


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 4, 2004)

Dick n Dave found quite a few big tadpoles up the creek on the weekend. Not sure what type of frogs we would get around here Inny. Cheers Cheryl.


----------



## instar (Nov 4, 2004)

Might be intresting to raise a few and find out, good practice for the gtf's too. Then ya could pop the lil guys back in the creek. ?  
Nice ta hear from ya chez, hows the leg going, hope ya back in full swing soon, ........bet Dave does too! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey they left some EGGIES!!! i'm wondering about info on taking care of the eggs and looking after them etc cause i have goldfish in there and they will eat the taddies.

cheers
pete

p.s. i have all airaters ane weed and tanks etc
what do i need.


----------



## instar (Nov 4, 2004)

Tank with shallow water with a gentle slope to land, you can put in an airstone if ya like. Boil some water and throw in some lettuce for 10 mins, then toss it in the tank water, this encourages microscopic insofuria *spell, which the taddys will feed on. you could try commercial fry food for eggbearers too, and later finly ground to dust fish flakes. In Brisy i wouldnt worry about temps too much. Change a small amount of water every week, say 20% with fresh water, make sure theres no chlorine in it. Easiest way to do that is fill a bucket and let sit in the sun for few days, chlorine will evaporate out of it. make sure its not too hot from being in the sun before you add it. As long as there is food and sufficient warmth they do the rest themselves, its only when they,ve morphed that feeding becomes fussy, tiny pinhead cricks etc. have fun. Use a fry divider to separate them from goldfish if you do it that way, make sure that they can leave the water though, when they begin to breathe.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: RE: Lil Froggy i found*



instar said:


> Amost certainly a striped marsh frog, cute little fella too, is that the underside of your boot threatening oblivian?


 im almost certain thats a stone turtle innny corect me if im wrong lib


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Lil Froggy i found*

what are good temps for the water?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Lil Froggy i found*

and yeah jimmy its a stone turtle.


----------



## Dicco (Nov 4, 2004)

Here's a good tadpole caresheet http://frogs.org.au/x/media/cs-lentic.pdf


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

the thing wouldn't open ay. just said its buisy or something 4 me. weird.


----------



## Dicco (Nov 4, 2004)

Try this, it should be at the bottom of the page http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

cheers man, that was good.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 4, 2004)

> think its a marsh



Nah mate, It's a frog!


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 4, 2004)

I accidentally double posted here and came back to get rid of the second post but my delete button has been STOLEN! Own up whoever has it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

haha. really mate. well incase ur getting old afrofishy u only need to click the submit button once...not twice


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2004)

lol i think ur right the alsimers kicking in libby


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Haha afro...i stole it!!! just to make u look bad. But U CHANGED UR POST!!! dammit, now i can't really tease u as much


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 6, 2004)

lol yeah u can libby just have a dig lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok jimmy here goes...afro is OLD!!! haha lol, there u go, best dig i could find.


----------

